# Fit of ariat boots



## bojack08 (Oct 25, 2013)

I am looking into buying new boots I have always had Justin's but am wanting to try Ariats. I wear a men's 6 1/2 justin boots. If I bought boys ariat quickdraw size 6 would they fit? I wear a women's size 8 tennis shoe but buy men's boots cause the width fits (can't stand tight boots!) there are no ariat dealers with the quickdraw boot around my area


----------



## Teej (Jan 14, 2012)

I can't speak for Ariats but I know in other brands that a boy's size & men's size are not the same.


----------



## gracielagata (Jun 24, 2013)

I have both Justin and Ariat boots. While my Ariats are the pointy toe style and the Justins are both round toe Gypsys, I still feel like there is a lot more width in the Justins compared to Ariats. I think my husband says the same thing as well. The footbed of the Justins is also waaaaay more comfy than any of the Ariats I have ever tried on, which is quite a few pairs.
I wanted to be an all Ariat girl- dress boots, riding boots, utility, etc. But I think I prefer Justins over Ariat 90% of the time, as it seems like the Ariats have gotten cheap in the past few years. Their FatBabys in my opinion don't compare to the Justin Gypsys. 
And I agree on the sizing difference. You need to try them on to be sure. I go to kids sizes a lot as well, but I always am sure to check if they will fit, for each individual shoe/boot, because it doesn't always work. It does help more to look at the European size numbers, and use that as your guide more than the American sizes, but again- a guide only- always try them on, or be sure you have free return shipping. 
Good luck!


----------



## chewie (Jun 9, 2008)

I also favor my gypies vs ariats. they just mold to my foot faster/better.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

I have super wide feet and breaking in new boots was misery until a bookmaker told me to soak them in the tub for an hour and wear until completely dry.


----------



## Lilith (Dec 29, 2012)

Don't know if it is any help, but I love my Ariat Women's Quickdraw 11" Western Boots. I also wear a size 8 tennis shoe and have wide feet. I ended up buying a size US7.5B UK 5m Eur 38m. I chose the quickdraw because of all the boots I tried on, these left plenty of room for my foot at the ball without being to loose at the heel. The square tow boots seemed to fit better than the pointed toe, and I don't like a rounded toe boot. One thing I have found about Ariats is that over time they stretch a lot! Takes some time to get them broke in, but once they are, you will walk the sole out from under you and take them to a cobbler to have new soles put on them again.


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

I've had Justin, Tony s, Ariat,,,But I tried Twisted X,,,last year,,,and,,Well you should really try a pair on,,,,


----------



## rhaige9 (Oct 31, 2010)

The last time I was trying on new boots, the Ariat Fat Baby's I walked out with fit way better than that comparable style Justins. I have narrow heels and wide up by the toes. I didn't look at men's or boy's boot though.


----------



## gracielagata (Jun 24, 2013)

rhaige9 said:


> The last time I was trying on new boots, the Ariat Fat Baby's I walked out with fit way better than that comparable style Justins. I have narrow heels and wide up by the toes. I didn't look at men's or boy's boot though.


How interesting, my feet are pretty much the same, and I favor the Gypsys! But that was more due to the fact that the Fatbabys felt poorly made in comparison.


----------

